# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Nhờ các bác cách điều khiển full tốc độ cho con BLDC

## vopminh

Em nhờ các bác chỉ cách điều khiển full tốc độ cho con BLDC này ạ, xin cảm ơn.

----------


## khangscc

> Em nhờ các bác chỉ cách điều khiển full tốc độ cho con BLDC này ạ, xin cảm ơn.


Diễn đàn CNC bác ui, sang diễn đàn cơ điện tử chắc nhiều người giúp hơn

----------

vopminh

----------


## Ga con

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...973#post126973

Thanks

----------


## vopminh

Cảm ơn bác Gacon

----------

